# The 5 Stages of Grief



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 4, 2008)

. . . when Furaffinity goes down.


----------



## A terrible situation (Jul 4, 2008)

aww, that was adorable. nom nom nom


----------



## Furthlingam (Jul 4, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> . . . when Furaffinity goes down.


 

Almost! As brilliant! As YOUUU!


----------



## eevachu (Jul 4, 2008)

It's times like this, I'm so glad I have a social life.

And a lot more bookmarked sites.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Jul 4, 2008)

I was expecting a very serious, possibly emo, post when I clicked. This? Funny. (Unless it was serious and emo, and then, uh...well, there's issues.) 

Now to go to the next furry site on my list! (Actually, there isn't one. Basically it's LJ.) What other furry sites are there that don't suck major butt?


----------



## Diego117 (Jul 4, 2008)

This kinda reminds me of a Robot Chicken skit with a giraffe stuck in quicksand.


----------



## eternal_flare (Jul 4, 2008)

*come out w/ emo face crying* FA is down...I'm going to die...I can't live w/o it....(J/k)

well, good I have something else to do while it's down.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 4, 2008)

Diego117 said:


> This kinda reminds me of a Robot Chicken skit with a giraffe stuck in quicksand.



Minus the giraffe... And the quicksand... <(>_______>)>

But yeah, the five stages are still there. <(^-^)>


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jul 4, 2008)

Brilliant XD


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 4, 2008)

Oh how I lol'd XD


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Jul 4, 2008)

LOL That was pretty well done.


----------



## ExTo (Jul 4, 2008)

This one is on its way to becoming a forum classic, really.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 4, 2008)

I sipmly love both the idea and the art


----------



## dietrc70 (Jul 4, 2008)

This is great!  Thanks.


----------



## Arbiter (Jul 4, 2008)

LOL, this wins. nuff said.


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 4, 2008)

NOM NOM lol

thats why i use yiffstar <.<


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Jul 4, 2008)

hahahaha


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 5, 2008)

Brilliant.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 5, 2008)

I love it... great drawing


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jul 5, 2008)

NO! MY PORN! I *NEED* MY PORN! >_>

That was truly awesome.


----------



## codewolf (Jul 5, 2008)

that is made of win and awesome XD *pinned*


----------



## ExTo (Jul 5, 2008)

ExTo said:


> This one is on its way to becoming a forum classic, really.





codewolf said:


> that is made of win and awesome XD *pinned*



MY PREDICTION, IT WAS CORRECT


----------



## Aldog076 (Jul 5, 2008)

That wins so much...but its so true -cries-


----------



## Dyluck (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh, you.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 5, 2008)

Hah, awesome!


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 5, 2008)

codewolf said:


> that is made of win and awesome XD *pinned*



omg... di..did codewolf just say win and awesome?! O_O holy crap there really IS a first time for everything!!!! XD


----------



## Mr Fox (Jul 5, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> omg... di..did codewolf just say win and awesome?! O_O holy crap there really IS a first time for everything!!!! XD


 
OH RLY?


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Jul 5, 2008)

codewolf said:


> that is made of win and awesome XD *pinned*



*falls over dead* Now I REALLY wish I'd spent more than 15 minutes drawing it.


----------



## lobosabio (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh wow.  This is just brilliant!


----------



## Azure (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, such cute little characters.  I like your style Le Demon.  Little Fender says come back, don't leave me!


----------



## SnowQueen_TigerClaw (Jul 7, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> . . . when Furaffinity goes down.



I thought this was brilliant when you posted it. Maybe you have a third eye and nw this was coming. I mean really! The timing was perfect!


----------



## reigoskeiter (Jul 7, 2008)

whats life whitout FA.......
lol


----------



## LoinRockerForever (Jul 9, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> . . . when Furaffinity goes down.




Very nicely done lol That was great.


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 10, 2008)

This thread is full of WIN!!!


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jul 10, 2008)

A comic full of awesome!


----------



## tacticalsnake (Jul 10, 2008)

So true. 
I lol'd


----------



## Huey (Jul 10, 2008)

Skillfully executed, my friend =)


----------



## Kanic (Jul 10, 2008)

LOL that was great


----------



## Get-dancing (Jul 10, 2008)

I never show so much, well, affection for FurAffinity that show those 5 emotions when it buggers up. I just go out or something.


----------



## Adrimor (Jul 10, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> *falls over dead* Now I REALLY wish I'd spent more than 15 minutes drawing it.



Hmm...but if it had looked like a painting or something, the style and concept would have clashed so horribly as to wipe out half the planet's artist population.

Or at least impair the humor considerably. Same difference.


----------



## ExTo (Jul 10, 2008)

AdriNoMa said:


> Hmm...but if it had looked like a painting or something, the style and concept would have clashed so horribly as to wipe out half the planet's artist population.
> 
> Or at least impair the humor considerably. Same difference.



He's got a point.


----------



## makmakmob (Jul 11, 2008)

That was hilarious. I tip my hat you, sir Sans Visage.


----------



## Thorne (Jul 13, 2008)

Fukken saved.


----------



## xiath (Jul 15, 2008)

that's funny :lol:


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jul 24, 2008)

in it voted 5


----------



## Uro (Jul 24, 2008)

Haha, that was a good laugh.


----------



## Beastcub (Aug 1, 2008)

nom nom (chews on mouse cord)
Lol
that was my favorite panel


----------



## seven207 (Aug 2, 2008)

hehaha, that was funny. i'm definitely anger O_e


----------



## SeiferTheWolf (Aug 4, 2008)

this was so cool

easy way to remember
*D*enial
*A*nger
*B*argaining
*D*epression
*A*cceptance
_*--DABDA--*_


----------



## Zorro101 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hahaha that's great!! Dam term paper!


----------



## Vexer (Aug 25, 2008)

that is funny but think about this
The 5 stages of death or grief apply to nearly evrything terrible that happens to someone


----------



## Midi Bear (Aug 25, 2008)

I avoided looking at this because I thought it would be "BAWWW!!". But I finally looked to find that was not the case. Instead, I found win!
My imaginary hat goes off to you, good sir. X3


----------



## south syde dobe (Sep 8, 2008)

man thats funneh!!!
EPIC WIN


----------



## Nanakisan (Sep 11, 2008)

i about loled so hard it made me fall over.
oh right i didn;t
hahahahaha
this was excellent.
it needs a sequel everytime FA craps on us.


----------



## mmmke (Sep 22, 2008)

o lol'd so hard =>.<= love it haha


----------



## Teneba (Sep 27, 2008)

Term paper?? Over waiting for one's own messiah to return?? Blasphemy! This is madness!!

...madness? THIS...IS...WARCRACK!!!

*goes and plays Warcrack until FA is back up*

edit:
....unless it's Tuesday morning, and then I'm screwed....


----------



## Seizure Puppy (Oct 7, 2008)

I do not often feel grief. The last instance of that happening was when my brother went MIA three years ago, but since that point I have been reasonably happy.

If some of you are experiencing grief though, I would recommend reading books by Brendan Behan: *When I came back to Dublin I was courtmartialed in my absence and sentenced to death in my absence, so I said they could shoot me in my absence. *


----------



## seekerwolf (Oct 13, 2008)

I liked the art,this is a pretty awesome site.I think it honors it.


----------



## Xero108 (Oct 30, 2008)

Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage said:


> . . . when Furaffinity goes down.



That was cute. 

But I didn't really go nuts when FA went down last summer. I just stopped visiting the site for 3 weeks, then checked to see if it was fixed, wasn't, came back another 2 weeks later and there it was up again. I just smiled and waited for my favourite artists to post art again. I'm not too addicted to this site as you can see.


----------



## Croweing (Nov 9, 2008)

lol This is hilarious


----------



## CalicoKitten (Nov 9, 2008)

awww! so cute and sad!


----------

